# Spikes Tactical vs. Barrett



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I would like opinions on the Spikes Tactical Compressor vs the Barrett PDW. Both in 5.56. What are the pros/cons of these two, which would you choose, and why?

I'm considering swapping my M&P15 for one of these, as an upgrade.

The Compressor









The PDW


----------

